# E46 M3 colors



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *Go to BMWUSA and try it.....it puts an "X" over Cinnomon when you select Carbon Black *


No worry. Even in the german brochure the combo is N/A. But my dealer said it is OK.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Guess I'd better ask my dealer.

Thanks!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I think for an M3 I'd go Topaz/Black.

I went with the slightly more conservative Orient for my 330... a little less sporty of a color, but a little more fitting for all occasions.


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *The following is the authors opinion only and is not meant to insult anyone of an opposite opinion.
> 
> K, that said I'm struggling with colors for an E46 M3 I'm hoping to order by mid year.
> 
> ...


I know that the early ninties was HUGE for the dark green, but now hardly ANY bimmers are seen in this color. I think DARK GREEN/BLACK or DARK GREEN/CIN would be rare and very nice!! :thumb:


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

Plaz 330i said:


> *I think for an M3 I'd go Topaz/Black.
> 
> I went with the slightly more conservative Orient for my 330... a little less sporty of a color, but a little more fitting for all occasions.  *


NO WAY. If M3 came in Orient, That would be the sh*t!!


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *
> 
> Hmmm... I wonder if this is a '02 thing... If it is, it's just as dumb as not offering TR anymore...
> 
> UNLESS, the car I saw was JB and I thought it was CB... *


There was a CB/Cin M3C at the DC auto show:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Hmmmm...looks orange....great for Halloween.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Saw a silver one with Imola Red int...very nice, better than I expected

How about Purple! Go Dawgs! (U of W)


----------



## exBMWannabe (Dec 31, 2001)

*O-blue?*

JST, that A-pillar looks like an orient blue unless there was some strange lighting around.

I'm with haus...Halloween anyone? Or is it not as orange as the pic shows?


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *Plus, has anyone seen the "M cloth inserts"?
> I'm thinking maybe better wear than the leather.
> 
> Thx, *


I have seen the cloth inserts, I will definitely get that instead of leather. First it's a lot cheaper, but more importantly it gives you more grip.

Have you considered Estoril Blue?

--Andrew


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Actually, I think I was visualizing the Brown whatever-its-called..interior color


----------



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)

Personally I like the yellow...








Very sporty yet it retains a touch of class.

My choices were going to be either Phoenix Yellow on Black, Topaz Blue on Grey, Sterling Grey on Imola or Steel Grey on Imola.

It's a hard choice because they all look awesome. I like the Yellow for the show factor, and the Greys on Imola for their class.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Personally, I'm not thrilled with any of the "bright" colors of the M3. For some reason they appear contrived, gimmicky and even "Buffy" to me rather than rich and powerful as befits the car. Even the red falls flat for me in the M3, while great in some other special machines. Silver? Saw one yesterday and that too, lacked something. Therefore, to reveal the true power, beauty, might and ferocity of the M3, I vote for....













BLACK on BLACK.........WOW!!!!!!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

JST said:


> *
> 
> There was a CB/Cin M3C at the DC auto show:
> 
> ...


Thanks. Good to know it wasn't my imagination... :thumb:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

The picture of the Black and Cinnamon looks like it belongs to the Munster's. Get out the black cape and don't forget to detail the widow's peak.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Topaz/Gray is the way to go!



















(top is mine, bottom is just a great shot--the 19's are looking better and better to me....)


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *Topaz/Gray is the way to go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the 19's too. Too bad they're so fckin' $$$!


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

I'm thinking about getting on the waiting list too. I've got Steel Gray/Tanin now, and it possible I could just do that again. In the interest of a different color, I have been considering Alpine White/Imola as an alternative. Before the E46 I had a Diamond Black/Gray E30 M3. I've never had a blue, but don't feel I'll go in that direction.


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

*OMG, that is NICE!!!!*



atyclb said:


> *Topaz/Gray is the way to go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: O-blue?*



exBMWannabe said:


> *JST, that A-pillar looks like an orient blue unless there was some strange lighting around.
> 
> I'm with haus...Halloween anyone? Or is it not as orange as the pic shows? *


The lighting is not the best; my little S110 doesn't have a flash big enough to really illuminate that area. The reason the A-pillar looks blue is because the flash really hit that spot: Under bright, direct light CB looks dark blue. The interior is not as orangy as the pic makes it seem, but it is pretty orange. As I said, the contrast between CB and cin is sort of cool, but cin is a lot flashier than I would want in a car I actually drove.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: OMG, that is NICE!!!!*



TD330ci said:


> *
> 
> 
> atyclb said:
> ...


----------



## BabsonM3 (Jan 15, 2002)

I have an Imola M3 and love it. Since it is not high on your list I will comment on the other colors I like. I actually saw a green M3 recently and thought it looked very classy. If you are going for a classy, stealth look that would be my first choice the steel grey. I have seen lsb, cb, py, and jb and they are nice but just not my style. I also have an alpine white wagon which I love because the contrast with the black moldings but it is difficult to keep clean so keep that in mind, I have yet to see an M3 in white. Just some thoughts. You will enjoy the car no matter what color it is!


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: Re: OMG, that is NICE!!!!*



ALEX325i said:


> *
> 
> They do. Take a look at the wheels catalog, page 23: $735 front/$775 rear... *


Sorry, I meant as a factory option, not buy after purchase.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

BabsonM3 said:


> * You will enjoy the car no matter what color it is! *


Very true. BMW had an Alpine White/Cinnamon M3 on display at Indy for the GP. I had never seen Cinnamon before and was very impressed with the combination. If I get white though I'm leaning towards the Imola interior. I don't think you can really go wrong with any of the colors.


----------



## Jason 325i Step (Dec 25, 2001)

The yellow is absolutely awesome on an ///M3. I've only seen one...and yellow makes a fast car look even faster, without giving it the poseur look. Here are my rankings for M3:

#1 Yellow
#2 Silver
#3 Topaz
#4 Steel
#5 Red
#6 White
And by far last- BLACK! A pain to keep clean, but for the 5 minutes when it is, it's amazing :thumb:


----------



## exBMWannabe (Dec 31, 2001)

*Thanks for the pic JST....*

I haven't had a chance to see CB in person so I guess I'll have to judge it when I actually see one.

If I could have any M3 color, I'd be all over Le Mans blue.....schweeet! Not sure about the current batch of colors. Mebbe the steel gray/imola red int. would be my choice.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

19" BBS CH's would look sweet (ala the ALMS cars)
and are cheaper than $700/wheel.

Thanks for the pics of the Topaz/grey, just beautiful.

I'm concerned about the grey showing dirt later and to me it looks a bit bland in the cars I've seen.

The blue with a tan would be cool.


----------

